# Trainer needed in Western Ky.



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, 
I am in need of a good trainer that is located in Western, Ky. around the Paducah area. Please contact Stacey through this forum if you are one or know of one! I have a 1 year old German Shepherd that needs some good behavior training!

Thanks alot

Stacey


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Stacy there is a German Shepherd club in Paducah. If you go to the AKC website and drop down clubs you can search for it. They may offer training or may direct you to someone that can.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

http://www.elitek9.com in Paducah Kentucky


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks alot for the info. i found one in paducah that is called the paducah kennel club, i had several good recomendations that said they were the best around here. unfortunatly they wont start obiediance training until the spring ...But one of the ladys that work there gives private lessons at her home and we will be going there tomorrow to start with some simple things! again thanks alot


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How did the lesson go?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

well not good







she called to cancle with me and made it for the first week of nov because she had family problems which i totally understand! so maybe we will get it done soon! i will keep you posted. thanks for asking! i really appriciate that!


----------

